# Recliner



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I was prsented with a Camo fabric Lazyboy rocker recliner for fathers day. This may be the worst present I have ever gotten. It keeps making me fall asleep. I am on my way back in there to see if it happens again.:walk:


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't think I have spent over 10 minutes setting in a chair in my living room since I retired.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

My husband has the same reaction to his recliner.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We talked about how BIL needs one of the camo recliners for his hunting lodge. They just have so much character. I will have to tell him that they have that problem though about lulling people to sleep.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Oh but if you are ever sick or hurting to where you can't sleep in bed, that recliner will be your best friend - ever!


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

About two months ago we were in a furniture store in Stateboro Georgia. There sits a brown leather recliner. It was expensive. Started to walk on by, but on second thought I sat down. OMG it was comfortable, I sat there for a few minutes, DW said "is it comfortable"? I didn't say anything to her, but I did call over the sales person and told her that we would take two and when could they be delivered. DW was hyperventilating, did I say they were expensive. Sitting in one right now typing on the laptop. Best purchase ever and no buyers remorse. BTW the DW loves her's too.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Yep we got two also. One for me and one for my son's Bday. DW loves leather so she has her leather stuff.( Big over stuffed leather chair)


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sweetie and I have matching swivel recliners, had a hard time finding little ones that fit well but we both love this model, second set, first were blue and are at the lake cabin. Bought a light brown set for here. We have a small table between them so we are close together. Sweetie uses hers all the time so we switch off, I usually sit in it for an hour or so each night after working. Sometimes use it if my back hurts to much to lie in bed. Works good to use with a heating pad....James


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

My DH's recliner is his office when he telecommutes to the office! He sits there with a cat all day while I bring him soda or snacks. Rough, huh!

I usually sleep in my recliner in the bedroom. I can't sleep in a flat bed. it's my nest with pillows and a sheet and blankets! 

Just this AM, I took the nicest nap in the living room with a fan blowing slowly. It's 85 outside and the humidity is awful so that nap was very welcome!


----------

